# 

## netcom

Chciałbym zamontować falownik w korytarzu obok sypialni (domek letniskowy) i zastanawiam się jak bardzo buczenie - szum będzie przeszkadzać gościom.
Jakie macie doświadczenia związane z hałasem generowanym przez falowniki?
Czy lepiej kupić falownik z wentylatorem czy chłodzenie konwekcyjne?
Czy wentylator włącza się zawsze podczas pracy czy tylko po przekroczeniu temperatury?
Czy lepiej kupić przewymiarowany, żeby się mniej grzał (i mniej buczał) czy to nie ma wpływu?

----------


## d7d

Inwerter "buczy" w czasie pracy czyli w ciągu dnia. Wtedy emitowany hałas jest mniej uciążliwy.
Może rozwiązaniem problemu będzie zastosowanie mikrofalowników.

----------


## netcom

Znalazłem w karcie sofar solar 5,5KTL-X                                 że poziom generowanego hałasu <29 db, w sieci znalazłem że tykanie zegara ma 30db, więc chyba będzie ok?

----------


## d7d

29 dB to jest cicho.
SE ma < 40 dB.
Nie wiadomo czy są to porównywalne wyniki.

----------


## marcinbbb

Nie wiem jak u Was ale mam GoodWe i 2 x SolaX żaden z nich nie wytwarza praktycznie żadnych dźwięków, podczas startu psykają w środku przekaźniki i na tym koniec. Inwerter na przedpokoju to kiepskie rozwiązanie w lato dość znacznie się rozgrzewają u mnie max to 56*C.

----------


## fotohobby

> Inwerter chłodzony konwekcją też buczy.


Mam SE 3680 HD do tej pory pracował z max mocą 2,5kW, nie wydaje,przy tym żadnego dźwięku.

----------


## kysztof_2

Ale jeśli to jest domek letniskowy to faktycznie za dnia nie powinien przeszkadzać zbyt wielu gościom ,wtedy gdy wszyscy powinni być w środku ( w nocy) już nie pracuje ,więc pewnie nie powinien być z tym strasznie duży problem

----------


## lesiu681

> Znalazłem w karcie sofar solar 5,5KTL-X                                 że poziom generowanego hałasu <29 db, w sieci znalazłem że tykanie zegara ma 30db, więc chyba będzie ok?


Ja mam właśnie Sofar Solar 5.5KTL-X i nie słychać go w ogóle. Specjalnie jak przeczytałem ten post to poszedłem sprawdzić i jest kompletnie cichy.
Poza tym nie martwiłbym się o hałas przy sypialni bo falowniki w nocy nie pracują.

----------


## Jastrząb

Dodam od siebie, że fronius jest słyszalny. Bez względu na obciążenie słychać to delikatnie buczenie bezpośrednio koło niego. Ale jak wejdzie na większe obciążenie i zakręci wentylatorem to jak zażynana świnia niestety. Wytłumione dzrzwi do pomieszczenia w którym wisi dają radę.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Czy wentylator włącza się zawsze podczas pracy czy tylko po przekroczeniu temperatury?
> Czy lepiej kupić przewymiarowany, żeby się mniej grzał (i mniej buczał) czy to nie ma wpływu?


Wentylator jest zdecydowanie głośniejszy niż buczenie.
Mogę mówić tylko za froniusa, w nim wentylator kręci się z prędkością i hałasem adekwatnym do temperatury/obciążenia.
Przewymiarowanie NIC nie da. . Jeśli inwerter ma sprawnośc powedzmy 99% to i tak ten 1% energii produkowanej przez panele musi być rozproszone jako ciepło. A to będzie taka sama ilość Watów to rozproszenia, bez względu na moc falownika odpowiada mocy paneli czy jest większa.  Pomijam tu róznice sprawności falowników zależnie od % obciążenia falownika, bo te są rózne zależnie od producenta.

----------


## lesiu681

> Z jaką mocą pracował kiedy go słuchałeś?


W każdym zakresie mocy. :tongue:  . Słuchałem go kiedy pracował z wydajnością 10% nominalnej mocy jak i ponad 60 %. W żadnym zakresie nie był słyszalny.

----------


## lesiu681

> Poczekaj aż będzie pracował z mocą wyższą niż 90%.


Dzisiaj przez krótki czas pracował z mocą ponad 75% mocy nominalnej  i nie było go również słychać. Nie sądzę, że przy obciążeniu ponad 90% i dłuższej pracy na wysokich mocach był jakoś strasznie wtedy słyszalny. Możliwe, że jego "głośność" wtedy nieznacznie wzrośnie ale tym akurat w ogóle się nie przejmuje ponieważ falownik wisi w pomieszczeniu technicznym. Instalacja 5.2 kwp.

----------


## cuuube

Mam inwerter z radiatorem , cisza jak makiem zasiał , nawet przy dużym obciążeniu .

----------


## lesiu681

> Mam inwerter z radiatorem , cisza jak makiem zasiał , nawet przy dużym obciążeniu .


  Z ciekawości jaki masz inwerter?

----------


## cuuube

Zeversolar. 

Każdy z radiatorem (chłodzenie pasywne) będzie niesłyszalny, no chyba ,że przyłożysz ucho . 
Jak się uprzeć to można dołożyć samemu wentylator 12V na/pod radiator, u mnie temperatura nie przekraczała z tego co pamiętam 50 stopni i nigdy na pewno nie obcinał mocy .

----------


## tkaczor123

> Zeversolar. 
> 
> Każdy z radiatorem (chłodzenie pasywne) będzie niesłyszalny, no chyba ,że przyłożysz ucho . 
> Jak się uprzeć to można dołożyć samemu wentylator 12V na/pod radiator, u mnie temperatura nie przekraczała z tego co pamiętam 50 stopni i nigdy na pewno nie obcinał mocy .


Przekaźników też nie słyszysz?

----------


## cuuube

Słychać jedynie jak się włącza, czekaj, czekaj ile razy dziennie to robi  :Confused:  nawet nie wiem , co się dzieje jak się wyłącza .
 ...to nie są dzwony kościelne . Normalnej pracy ni hu hu nie słychać . Mam inwerter w zejściu do piwnicy, gdzie jest pralka, spiżarnia itd przechodzę obok niego często , samo zejście mam tuż obok salonu i powtórzę ...ni hu hu .

----------


## MisiekK

> Słychać jedynie jak się włącza, czekaj, czekaj ile razy dziennie to robi  nawet nie wiem , co się dzieje jak się wyłącza .
>  ...to nie są dzwony kościelne .


mam Zeversolar, rano (za ścianą sypialni) słychać wielokrotne trzaskanie przekaźników - przeszkadza mi to bo właśnie o świcie (potem cisza, chłodzenie pasywne). 
Nie wiem czemu jak napięcie startu jest wystarczające klepie tymi przekaźnikami (może pętla jest za wąsko ustawiona i jednak się wyłącza).

----------


## marcinbbb

A może zgodnie z prawem musi się synchronizować przynajmniej 60 sek?

----------


## marcinbbb

120 sek... przez 61 sek. stoi... późnniej 59 sek se czasem poklika, 30 sek zaczyna częściej, 15 miga lampką, a od 5 sek. napierdziela przekaźnikami lampką wifi się zapala i jedzie z koksem.

----------


## cuuube

> Podczas synchronizacji przekaźniki nie klepią.


mój Zeverek czymś tam 'klepie' jak startuje, ale nie uważam tego za dzwięk głośny . Nawet jak kiedyś się restartował w dzień, a ja siedziałem w salonie to ledwo to usłyszałem, a wisi w zejściu do piwnicy tuż przy salonie, słownie siedziałem trochę ponad 4 metry od niego. Wisi za drzwiami, które są cieńsze niż ściana . 


MisiekK może spróbuj jakąś matę wygłuszającą wcisnąć za radiator, tylko nie wiem jak z ich odpornością na temperaturę. Jako pierwsze powinieneś skontaktować się z firmą instalującą by podjechali i sprawdzili, czy coś go boli ? Inna kwestia to przewiesić inwerter w inne miejsce, ale tu ograniczeniem są zarobione już kable.

----------


## _Grisza_

U mnie wentylator w falowniku Fronius Symo 10kW pracuje jak traktor, coś jak na poniższym filmie. 
W życiu nie miałem do czynienia z tak głośnym wentylatorem w żadnym urządzeniu elektronicznym. Chyba trzeba to reklamować.

----------


## Jastrząb

> U mnie wentylator w falowniku Fronius Symo 10kW pracuje jak traktor, coś jak na poniższym filmie. 
> W życiu nie miałem do czynienia z tak głośnym wentylatorem w żadnym urządzeniu elektronicznym. Chyba trzeba to reklamować.


Mój podobnie. Wiec chyba ten typ tak ma. Słychać było przez pełne drzwi drewanine. Wycieszenie drzwi pomogło, a mam tak kilka głośnych urządzeń.

Zmierz kiedyś jakąś apką poziom głośności przy 100% obciążeniu, zrobię to samo i będzie wiadomo.

----------


## marcinbbb

Niby dobry falownik ale aby taki wichajster zainstalować!? Dzięki Ci Panie za inwertery bez wentylatorów.

----------


## mibas

We Froniusie 6.0 wentylator słychać, ale nie jest to jakoś uciążliwe dla otoczenia..

----------


## Vld

Zevera tlc 5000 z garażu było słychać na kuchni prze 2 dzwi. Buczy jak stary tarnsformator, im większa moc, tym głośniej.
GoodWe 9k DT ledwo słychać w garażu i głośność nie wiele się zmienia w zależności od mocy. Dzwięk pochodzi z dławików

----------


## bobrow

Mój Sofar 11ktl-x nie ma wentylatorów, czasem troszkę „mruczy” przetwornica-za zwykłymi drzwiami nic nie słychać.
Inwerter jest w szopce- a kiedy mam zamknięte drzwi ,to nic kompletnie nie słychać.
Taki chinol , po prostu...

----------


## _Grisza_

> Mój podobnie. Wiec chyba ten typ tak ma. Słychać było przez pełne drzwi drewanine. Wycieszenie drzwi pomogło, a mam tak kilka głośnych urządzeń.
> Zmierz kiedyś jakąś apką poziom głośności przy 100% obciążeniu, zrobię to samo i będzie wiadomo.


Zmierzyłem wczoraj tą apką w telefonie.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ndapps.decibel

Łapie ok. 65dB z odległości 10cm od wentylatora załączonego w trybie testowym. Dzisiaj postaram się nagrać filmik z tego i wrzucę tutaj.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Zmierzyłem wczoraj tą apką w telefonie.
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ndapps.decibel
> 
> Łapie ok. 65dB z odległości 10cm od wentylatora załączonego w trybie testowym. Dzisiaj postaram się nagrać filmik z tego i wrzucę tutaj.



OK, jak się pojawi słońce i się wentlator rozkręci zmierze u siebie i podam. Prognoza mówi, że może jutro się uda.

----------


## _Grisza_

> OK, jak się pojawi słońce i się wentlator rozkręci zmierze u siebie i podam. Prognoza mówi, że może jutro się uda.


Zmierz proszę w trybie testowym.
U mnie te ok. 65dB jest w trybie testowym.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Zmierz proszę w trybie testowym.
> U mnie te ok. 65dB jest w trybie testowym.


Gupie pytanie, co to jest tryb testowy? Można dzieś w menu wymusić pracę wentylatora?

----------


## _Grisza_

> Gupie pytanie, co to jest tryb testowy? Można dzieś w menu wymusić pracę wentylatora?


Tak - w ustawianiach masz

----------


## Jastrząb

> Tak - w ustawianiach masz


W trybie testu - jakieś 75db ta apka pokazuje :-/ Ale Fronrk 12.5 Pewnie jakaś podstawa do reklaamcji skoro w instrukcji stoi 65. Cichy wentylator toto nie jest.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Czy w tej instrukcji napisali z jakiej odległości te 65dB ma być mierzone, w jakim pomieszczeniu, czy na wolnym powietrzu, czy zastosowano obowiązkowy filtr typu "A"?
> Bo to co ktoś tam napisał że mierzył z 10 cm wygląda zabawnie. No i ta apka na telefon jak urządzenie pomiarowe. 
> Życzę powodzenia w reklamowaniu tych 75 czegośtam.


Gratuluje czytania ze zrozumieniem.

----------


## _Grisza_

> Czego nie zrozumiałem?
> Tego że przy pomocy apki na telefon chcecie udowodnić Froniusowi że wentylator jest za głośny.
> Gratuluję znajomości metod mierzenia hałasu.


Nie zrozumiałeś idei. 
Nasze pomiary miały tylko amatorsko zestawić ze sobą głośność naszych falowników.
Oczywistym jest, że nie może być to podstawą dochodzenia reklamacji, z jasnych powodów.

W chwili obecnej wiemy, że nic nie wiemy:

- albo obydwaj mamy prawidłowo działające wentylatory i każdy Fronius tak działa, tylko my wydziwiamy, mamy zbyt duże oczekiwania do kultury pracy, 
- albo obydwaj mamy wadliwe sztuki, ale do tego przydałby się jeszcze kilka amatorskich pomiarów

Ogólnie w trybie testowym wentyl i idzie na 100% wiec zrozumiałym jest, że będzie głośno chociażby z uwagi na przepływ powietrza, tylko że u mnie przy niskich obrotach zwyczajnie terkocze, coś jak na pierwszym filmie który załączyłem.

----------


## _Grisza_

> Ale nie reklamuj tego na bazie pomiarów tej apki bo Cię wyśmieją.



A jednak nie czytasz z należytą uwagą, wyraźnie napisałem. 

_"Oczywistym jest, że nie może być to podstawą dochodzenia reklamacji, z jasnych powodów."_

Faktem jest, że coś jest na rzeczy z tymi wentylatorami, bo cześć zgłoszeń reklamacyjnych jest rozpatrywana pozytywnie, i kończy się wymianą całego falownika na nową sztukę albo wymianą samych wentylatorów.

Czy jest na forum ktoś z Froniusem, kto nie narzeka na głośność wentyla, jeśli tak to proszę o pomiar, amatorski pomiar.

----------


## _Grisza_

> Pewnie ta część która się nie powołuje na pomiary głośności przy pomocy apki na komórkę,


Tak, Ci to zlecili profesjonalne badania pomiaru hałasu w akredytowanym laboratorium, i zapłacili za to 2x tyle co wart jest falownik.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Nie zrozumiałeś idei.


Daj se spokój. Nie przetłumczysz. Jak ktoś się chce czepić, wyrwając coś z kontekstu, śwaidomie przekręcając czy wypaczając sens dyskusji, by zabłysnąć czy w innych w sobie znanych pokręconych celach, to szkoda strzępić języka.

A w temacie, u mnie wentylator na obrotach niższych niż 100% również wydaje terkoczące chroboczące jakby dzwięki. Mogę nagrać póżniej jeśli chcesz. Przyczym for the record, będzie to nagranie komórką, a nie profesjonalne hifi w studiu nagraniowym, więc jakbyś chciał tym coś froniusowi udowadanić, to się "tylko ośmieszysz". Mam nadzieję, że to wiesz.
Mi to w zasadzie nie przeszkadza, bo stoi w odizolowanym pomieszczeniu. Ale jeśli by to mogli wymienić na gwarancji (bo oznacza to jakąś wadę bądź awarię wentylatora), to chętnie skorzystam.

----------


## _Grisza_

Tak to wygląda u mnie: 
Przy obciążeniu ok. 1,6kW

----------


## _Grisza_

Przy teście

----------


## marcinbbb

> Przy teście


Ło kurna jak odkurzacz  :wink:  wsadźcie tam po cienkim patyku i przestaną Wam inwertery hałasować. By słońce wyszło nagrał bym swoje ale wszystkie bezgłośne.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Ło kurna jak odkurzacz  wsadźcie tam po cienkim patyku i przestaną Wam inwertery hałasować. By słońce wyszło nagrał bym swoje ale wszystkie bezgłośne.


No niestety ten typ tak ma. Ale rozproszyć 250W ciepła, a 50W ciepła (sprawność 98% przy maksymalnym obicążeniu) to dwa rózne problemy techniczne.  MOje przy obicążeniu 1500W wogóle nie kręci wentylatorem, a przy 3000 ledwo ledwo. 
Jak u innych producentów? Któryś ma 10KW pasywnie chłodzone które przy +30C w pomieszczeniu nie obetnie produkcji na maksymalnej mocy? Z ciekawości pytam. Radiator żeby rozproszyć takie 200W to pokaźnych rozmiarów musi być.

----------


## marcinbbb

Jeśli dobrze pamiętam nawet GoodWe 10kW nie posiada wiatraka mam GoodWe 3kW nie ma wiatraka a przy mocy około 3000W jego temperatura przekraczała nieznacznie 50*C. Dołożyłem wentylator wolnoobrotowy od PC i kręci, zrobiłem to tylko z obawy o bebechy inwertera bo 2 lata tak jeździł, sam inwerter siedzi w gospodarczym obok kociołka na ekogroszek więc jak dla mnie mógłby tam chodzić jak Fronek.

----------


## _Grisza_

> Ło kurna jak odkurzacz  wsadźcie tam po cienkim patyku i przestaną Wam inwertery hałasować. By słońce wyszło nagrał bym swoje ale wszystkie bezgłośne.


Odkurzacz odrobinę głośniejszy  :wink: , ale ma chyba 850W

----------


## _Grisza_

> Przejdź do drugiego pokoju. Odkurzacz będzie wtedy cichszy od Twojego Froniusa.


Cichszy raczej nie będzie, ale dźwięk będzie miał inną częstotliwość.

Najbardziej dziwi mnie, że wentyl Fronisa startuje już przy 15% mocy znamionowej, w garażu jest z 15st. 
Ciekawe co będzie latem przy +35st za oknem.

----------


## marcinbbb

Jak to co, darmowe ogrzewanie dodatkowych pomieszczeń w lato.
A jak Fronki zainstalowane w domu to będzie sauna.
W sumie planuję saunę może Fronka 10kW tam upchnę - pytanie czy 4m2 ogrzeje do 100*C - możecie to sprawdzić? i potwierdzić??

----------


## _Grisza_

> możecie to sprawdzić? i potwierdzić??


Ok, sprawdzę temp. ale w pomieszczeniu ok. 30m2  :wink: 

PS. w 10m2 kotłowni z EOP 16kW latem temp. dochodzi o 45C, przy obsłudze kotła trzeba uważać bo jajka mogą się zagotować.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Ok, sprawdzę temp. ale w pomieszczeniu ok. 30m2


Ja potrzebuję SAUNĘ 4m2 ogrzać a nie 30m2 salon. Bo salon 35m2 i 7m wysoki grzeje teraz klimą 3,5kW i poszła w dF (bo na dworze blisko 0*C)
Aaaa bo to już -1*C u mnie

----------


## _Grisza_

Chmur nie ma to ciepło poszło w kosmos, u mnie też przymrozek - rzadkość tej zimy.

----------


## marcinbbb

Teraz -0,6*C ale pizga po nogach na polu. Jak takie zimy będą to przesiadam się na elektrykę jako CO.

----------


## mibas

> Czy jest na forum ktoś z Froniusem, kto nie narzeka na głośność wentyla, jeśli tak to proszę o pomiar, amatorski pomiar.


Fronius 6.0kW, ta apka, mikrofon telefonu 10cm od wylotu powietrza z wentylatora, tryb test - 49dB avg 51dB max.

----------


## _Grisza_

> Fronius 6.0kW, ta apka, mikrofon telefonu 10cm od wylotu powietrza z wentylatora, tryb test - 49dB avg 51dB max.


u Ciebie to jest jeszcze akceptowalne.

Posłuchajcie jak u mnie warkocze przy produkcji 7,5kW. 




Zdaje się, że za chwilę będę mógł podzielić z szerszym gronem swoimi doświadczeniami w zakresie gwarancji i sposobu działania serwisu Fronius Polska.

----------


## cuuube

> u Ciebie to jest jeszcze akceptowalne.
> 
> Posłuchajcie jak u mnie warkocze przy produkcji 7,5kW. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zdaje się, że za chwilę będę mógł podzielić z szerszym gronem swoimi doświadczeniami w zakresie gwarancji i sposobu działania serwisu Fronius Polska.


.  :big lol:

----------


## fotohobby

Prawie, jak blok w Elektrowni Rybnik  :smile:

----------


## lesiu681

> u Ciebie to jest jeszcze akceptowalne.
> 
> Posłuchajcie jak u mnie warkocze przy produkcji 7,5kW. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zdaje się, że za chwilę będę mógł podzielić z szerszym gronem swoimi doświadczeniami w zakresie gwarancji i sposobu działania serwisu Fronius Polska.


Łosz kurde, ja mam falownik w kuchni, niedaleko salonu. Jak by mi tak warczał to bym go chyba wyj...ał w kosmos!  :jaw drop: . Ciekawe czy wszystkie Froniusy tak naparzają. Może załóż osobny wątek, żeby zobaczyć czy ten typ tak ma. :Confused:

----------


## _Grisza_

> Łosz kurde, ja mam falownik w kuchni, niedaleko salonu. Jak by mi tak warczał to bym go chyba wyj...ał w kosmos! . Ciekawe czy wszystkie Froniusy tak naparzają. Może załóż osobny wątek, żeby zobaczyć czy ten typ tak ma.


Wziąłem Froniusa bo wydawał się być najbezpieczniejszym wyborem, pomimo ze całość wyszła nieco drożej niż na Huawei, Sofar, Solax czy Goodwee. 
Jestem już po kontakcie z serwisem Froniusa, zapowiada się "ciekawie" - mam już sporo materiału na oddzielny wątek, myślę że będzie pomocny dla osób które stoją aktualnie przed wyborem falownika dla siebie.

----------


## _Grisza_

Chłodzenie aktywne nie próżnuje we Froniusie, już przy 200 W nie pozwala o sobie zapomnieć.

Abstrahując od decybeli,mam pytanie za 100 pkt. 
Jak te niektóre chińczyki radzą sobie w trybie pasywnym w całym zakresie mocy?, i to przy mniejszych gabarytach/wadze niż przedmiotowy Fronius.

----------


## cuuube

> Abstrahując od decybeli,mam pytanie za 100 pkt. 
> Jak te niektóre chińczyki radzą sobie w trybie pasywnym w całym zakresie mocy?, i to przy mniejszych gabarytach/wadze niż przedmiotowy Fronius.


 jak za 100  :wink:  to coś napiszę . 
Mam Zevera z radiatorem i latem w największe upały robi robotę z wydajnością 80-85%. Jego temperaturawewnatrz radiatora, gdy go kiedyś zmierzyłem w takie upały wynisiła 56 stopni. Wisi w zejściu do piwnicy, raczej słabo wentylowanym, bo wisi przy drzwiach.


edit
Wymiary: 405x498x222 mm

Waga: 20 kg

----------


## tkaczor123

> Chłodzenie aktywne nie próżnuje we Froniusie, już przy 200 W nie pozwala o sobie zapomnieć.
> 
> Abstrahując od decybeli,mam pytanie za 100 pkt. 
> Jak te niektóre chińczyki radzą sobie w trybie pasywnym w całym zakresie mocy?, i to przy mniejszych gabarytach/wadze niż przedmiotowy Fronius.


Normalnie temperatura ok 60st, w tym roku zamontowałem czujnik na radiatorze aby mieć podgląd z domoticza.
Jak by mi tak "warczał" to bym go od razu wyj.. do garażu 20m od domu( nie lubię hałasu).
Jakby nawet Fronius był tańszy od zwykłego chińczyka to bym wolałbym dopłacić w zamian za ciszę :smile: . Nawet sprawność większa o 3% by mi nie przemówiła.

----------


## cuuube

Teraz z dachu leci niespełna 5kW, temperatura w radiatorze 39.9. Błoga cisza  :popcorn:

----------


## kedlaw0

> Chłodzenie aktywne nie próżnuje we Froniusie, już przy 200 W nie pozwala o sobie zapomnieć.
> 
> Abstrahując od decybeli,mam pytanie za 100 pkt. 
> Jak te niektóre chińczyki radzą sobie w trybie pasywnym w całym zakresie mocy?, i to przy mniejszych gabarytach/wadze niż przedmiotowy Fronius.


Mój Huawei jeszcze lata nie doczekał, ba nawet pełnego dnia ze słońcem nie przepracował (nędza z pogodą). Podczas najładniejszego dnia podczas pracy z mocą około 2,8-3,0kW miał temperaturę wewnątrz (ma czujnik i sam pokazuje w aplikacji) około 45 stopni. Dorzuciłem zwykły wentylator komputerowy 140mm i temperatura nie przekracza 40-41 stopni. Inwerter wisi w kotłowni a tu niestety temperatury niezbyt korzystne - 24-25 stopni.

----------


## _Grisza_

> jak za 100  to coś napiszę . 
> Wymiary: 405x498x222 mm
> Waga: 20 kg


Jakiej mocy jest Twój Zever?

Mój Fronius Symo 10.0-3-m 10kW 
Wymiary: 725 × 510 × 225 mm
Waga: 34,8 kg.




> Jakby nawet Fronius był tańszy od zwykłego chińczyka to bym wolałbym dopłacić w zamian za ciszę. Nawet sprawność większa o 3% by mi nie przemówiła.


Wszystko wskazuje na to, że wentylator w mojej sztuce jest uszkodzony, albo źle zamontowany. Wygląda też na to, że nie jest to odosobniony przypadek, być może mamy tutaj do czynienia z sytuacją, gdzie cała seria z jakiegoś okresu poszła w świat z takimi wentylami. 
W moim przypadku poza buczeniem/bzyczeniem i małym "popiskiwaniem" przetwornic Falownik sprawuje się dobrze, uzyski mam zbliżone do tych z okolicznych instalacji.
To w jaki sposób Fronius podchodzi do zgłoszeń reklamacyjnych w zakresie kultury pracy (być może też innych zgłoszeń) to inna para kaloszy. 




> Mój Huawei jeszcze lata nie doczekał, ba nawet pełnego dnia ze słońcem nie przepracował (nędza z pogodą). Podczas najładniejszego dnia podczas pracy z mocą około 2,8-3,0kW miał temperaturę wewnątrz (ma czujnik i sam pokazuje w aplikacji) około 45 stopni. Dorzuciłem zwykły wentylator komputerowy 140mm i temperatura nie przekracza 40-41 stopni. Inwerter wisi w kotłowni a tu niestety temperatury niezbyt korzystne - 24-25 stopni.


U mnie podobnie, falownik pracuje ponad tydzień, był jeden dzień gdzie pracował z mocą bliską znamionowej. Z tego co się orientuję we Froniusie nie mam możliwości odczytu temp. samego falownika, ale u mnie pomieszczenie jest idealne na montaż falownika, bo garaż,  aktualnie temp. ok. 15 stopni.

----------


## cuuube

> Jakiej mocy jest Twój Zever?


 6kW

----------


## Stanowska

A może lepszym rozwiązaniem jest falownik bez wentylatorów? Ja mam sofar 6.6 ktl‑x - myślicie, że będzie się przegrzewał w upały? Falownik w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym, latem jest tam ponad 30*C podczas upałów. Chyba da radę, skoro w instrukcji napisano, ze do temp. zewn. ponad 40 stopni daje radę. (?)

----------


## mibas

> To w jaki sposób Fronius podchodzi do zgłoszeń reklamacyjnych w zakresie kultury pracy (być może też innych zgłoszeń) to inna para kaloszy.


ale Fronius jako Fronius Polska czy Fronius International Gmbh?

jeżeli Fronius Polska to na to jest dość prosta metoda - napisać wprost do centrali w Austrii - Gliwice wtedy dostają przyśpieszenia..

----------


## _Grisza_

> ale Fronius jako Fronius Polska czy Fronius International Gmbh?
> 
> jeżeli Fronius Polska to na to jest dość prosta metoda - napisać wprost do centrali w Austrii - Gliwice wtedy dostają przyśpieszenia..


Póki co kontaktuję się z tubylcami.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Póki co kontaktuję się z tubylcami.


Podziel się wynikami kontatku.

----------


## Jastrząb

> A może lepszym rozwiązaniem jest falownik bez wentylatorów? Ja mam sofar 6.6 ktl‑x - myślicie, że będzie się przegrzewał w upały? Falownik w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym, latem jest tam ponad 30*C podczas upałów. Chyba da radę, skoro w instrukcji napisano, ze do temp. zewn. ponad 40 stopni daje radę. (?)


Czy sie będzie przegrzewał i ograniczał moc, to się dowiesz w czasie tych upałów. Jak tam masz 30C, to pamiętaj, że sam inwerter jeszcze ją podniesie.

----------


## JTKirk

Zawsze wydawało mi się, że Fronek to najpewniejsza opcja...teraz już tak nie myśle  :roll eyes:

----------


## lesiu681

> Zawsze wydawało mi się, że Fronek to najpewniejsza opcja...teraz już tak nie myśle


Spokojnie, chociaż nie mam Froniusa to myślę, że kilka buczących wentyli nie jest w stanie zepsuć dobrej opinii tej marce.

----------


## _Grisza_

> Spokojnie, chociaż nie mam Froniusa to myślę, że kilka buczących wentyli nie jest w stanie zepsuć dobrej opinii tej marce.


Spokojnie, będzie ciąg dalszy, czyli obsługa gwarancyjna.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Spokojnie, chociaż nie mam Froniusa to myślę, że kilka buczących wentyli nie jest w stanie zepsuć dobrej opinii tej marce.


Opinia jest dobra tak jak rabaty udzielane montażystą :smile: 
To tak jak porównywać markowego chińczyka do podróbki.
'Kumpel robi tylko na Fronius 'ach bo jak jest problem to "umywa ręce", później jakby co to gwarancja  producenta.
Faktem jest że bardzo mało reklamacji. Czy lepszy od innych to każdy ma swoje zdanie.
Dla mnie najważniejsze jest kiedy coś się zwróci i zacznie "zarabiać " na siebie.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Czy lepszy od innych to każdy ma swoje zdanie.
> Dla mnie najważniejsze jest kiedy coś się zwróci i zacznie "zarabiać " na siebie.


Jeśli chodzi o magiczny zwrot względem tanszego falownika o takiej samej mocy, nie masz absolutnie żadnych szans tego oszacować.
Szacunki można by robić gdybyś znał % awaryjność jednego i drugiego i odpowidnie koszty naprawa przez te 20lat.

----------


## _Grisza_

> 'Kumpel robi tylko na Fronius 'ach bo jak jest problem to "umywa ręce", później jakby co to gwarancja  producenta.


Fronius ma jedną z bardziej zagmatwanych i niejasnych warunków gwarancji. Wisienką na torcie jest to, że nie podają żadnych terminów rozpatrzenia reklamacji/usunięcia wady.  Z ciekawości, spróbuje się dodzwonić na serwis Froniusa. Ja wczoraj i dzisiaj wisiałem na słuchawce ponad ponad pół godziny i jedyne co usłyszałem to: 
_"wszystkie linie są obecnie zajęte, proszę czekać lub zadzwonić później"_

----------


## jacek.1971

> Fronius ma jedną z bardziej zagmatwanych i niejasnych warunków gwarancji. Wisienką na torcie jest to, że nie podają żadnych terminów rozpatrzenia reklamacji/usunięcia wady.  Z ciekawości, spróbuje się dodzwonić na serwis Froniusa. Ja wczoraj i dzisiaj wisiałem na słuchawce ponad ponad pół godziny i jedyne co usłyszałem to: 
> _"wszystkie linie są obecnie zajęte, proszę czekać lub zadzwonić później"_


Widzę że fronius dba o klienta :bash:

----------


## tkaczor123

Jastrząb życzę Tobie z całego serca aby Twój falownik wytrzymał te 20 lat.
Za 5 lat może kupisz sobie elektryka :smile:  i będziesz jeździł prawie darmo, co drugi dzień lądując.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Jastrząb życzę Tobie z całego serca aby Twój falownik wytrzymał te 20 lat.


Ale ja jestem przekonany że *żaden* falownik nie wytrzyma 20lat bez dotykania. W końcu kondensatory choćby padną. 
Ja wyłącznie napisałem, że nie jesteś w stanie oszacować całkowitego kosztu (zakup plus eksploatacja i naprawy) w tak długim okresie ani dla tańszego ani droższego. Czyli oszacować opłacalności albo czasu zwrotu. A na to się powołujesz przy wyborze.

----------


## mibas

> Ale ja jestem przekonany że *żaden* falownik nie wytrzyma 20lat bez dotykania. W końcu kondensatory choćby padną.


da się, kwestia ceny i doświadczenia projektantów. 
A akurat od lat firma na F znana jest z produkcji bardzo dobrych i niezawodnych urządzeń spawalniczych (co zresztą potwierdził mój kolega, który projektował taki sprzęt dla konkurencji F-a i sprzęt spawalniczy F-a analizowali), więc może i z fotowoltaiką od nich nie będzie źle. To był zresztą jeden z argumentów dla mnie za Froniusem. 
A co do serwisu polskiego - niestety potwierdzam, dodzwonienie się to masakra, nawet jak się dodzwoniłem to odesłali mnie, abym zgłosił problem na forum Froniusa. Zgłosiłem, cisza, więc kolejne zgłoszenie było już prosto do centrali Froniusa. Następnego dnia Gliwice kontaktowały się ze mną.

----------


## Jastrząb

> da się, kwestia ceny i doświadczenia projektantów. 
> A akurat od lat firma na F znana jest z produkcji bardzo dobrych i niezawodnych urządzeń spawalniczych (co zresztą potwierdził mój kolega, który projektował taki sprzęt dla konkurencji F-a i sprzęt spawalniczy F-a analizowali), więc może i z fotowoltaiką od nich nie będzie źle. To był zresztą jeden z argumentów dla mnie za Froniusem.


U mnie argumentem było długość istnienia tej firmy i fakt, jak wspomniałeś, że od lat produkują rzeczone spawarki. Nie bez znaczenia europejskość firmy. 
NIe zakładam optymistycznie, że falownik przeżyje 20 lat bez tykania. BYłoby miło, ale nie liczę na to obserwując elekronikę obecnych czasów, gdzie projektem rządzą księgowi dla których celem życia stało się zmiejszenie kosztu o pare EUR wsadzająć podzespoły o lepszym stosunku "jakości do ceny."

----------


## Maciej Loret

> [...]gdzie projektem rządzą księgowi dla których celem życia stało się zmiejszenie kosztu o pare EUR wsadzająć podzespoły o lepszym stosunku "jakości do ceny."


Księgowy może się takimi pierdołami zajmować. Również leczeniem koronawirusa, konserwacją powierzchni poziomych oraz badaniem Marsa. Ale wszystkie te aktywności raczej rzadko się zdarzają...

----------


## _Grisza_

Jakby kogoś interesowało to zmierzyłem temp. obudowy Froniusa przy prawie max obciążeniu. Zdaje się, że obudowa jest zrobiona z jakiegoś stopu metalu, wiec nie izoluje mocno bebechów. Wentyl warczy ale temp. niska, ok. 31 stopni - falownik lekko letni, w garażu 18 stopni.
Pomiar oczywiście zrobiony amatorskim miernikiem.

----------


## kedlaw0

Mój Huawei dziś na pełnej mocy około 43-44 stopnie - kompletna cisza bo radiator. Inwerter ma swój czujnik i wyświetla temperaturę w aplikacji i na stronie. Niestety kotłownia, w której jest około 25 stopni.

----------


## marcinbbb

U mnie inwerter z chłodzeniem pasywnym GoodWe

Po południu zainstalowałem wiatraczek nad inwerterem aby mieszał powietrze po radiatorze, stwierdziłem że prawie 48*C to dość sporo.

----------


## cuuube

> U mnie inwerter z chłodzeniem pasywnym GoodWe
> 
> Po południu zainstalowałem wiatraczek nad inwerterem aby mieszał powietrze po radiatorze, stwierdziłem że prawie 48*C to dość sporo.


pokaż jeszcze ten 'pik' na wykresie produkcji   :popcorn:

----------


## kedlaw0

Czyli mój Huawei nie ma tak źle. Jutro zamontuję nad nim wentylator komputerowy 140mm. Zużycie prądu znikome a może coś obniży temperatury.

----------


## marcinbbb

> pokaż jeszcze ten 'pik' na wykresie produkcji


Pokazywałem jak byłem mały teraz się wstydzę. No co mam pokazać jak 3kW inwerter

----------


## cuuube

> Pokazywałem jak byłem mały teraz się wstydzę. No co mam pokazać jak 3kW inwerter


czy to chłodzenie dające widoczny skok w temperaturze odzwierciedla się również w widocznym skoku na plus w produkcji, bo z moich obserwacji brak widocznego efektu bo do 50/60 stopni inwerter pracuje normalnie
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7911940


Wczoraj pogoda podobna jak dziś, instalacja zrobiła niespełna 30kWh, dziś zapuszczony wentylatorek dodatkowy na radiator i instalacja zrobiła 0,3 kWh mniej niż wczoraj do tego wentylator zeżarł 'jakiś' prąd . Instalacja leciała na maks 85% (odstawiona na zachód, na dachu 45*, słońce świeci na wprost dopiero i 15tej, a od 15:30 o tej porze roku już leci cień na dolny string, godzinę póżniej pierwsze panele z drugiego)

----------


## _Grisza_

No i stało się wentylator w moim Froniusie Symo 10.0-3-m został wymieniony. 
Kultura pracy nowego wentylatora jest identyczna jak starego :| 
Ci co wypowiadali się że Fronius jest głośny, bo po prostu "ten typ tak ma" mieli rację.
Chłodzenie jakie jest montowane we Froniusach to typowe chłodzenie typu Blower, niewielki radiator + tunel + wysokoobrotowym wentylator (ten kto miał kiedyś styczność z kartami GPU wie o co chodzi).

U mnie zamontowany jest wentylator firmy NMB model 08038RA-12N-GA (12V DC , 0,52A), opartego na łożysku kulkowym. 
Na stronie producent nie udało mi się znaleźć identycznego modelu. 
https://www.nmbtc.com/product-catego...-size%5B%5D=80

Podsumowanie:
*Jeśli ktoś szuka cichego falownika, niechaj omija Froniusy szerokim łukiem*

----------


## mibas

mam Froniusa 6kW i ni ejest głośny. Może tylko wyższe mocowo modele tak mają?

----------


## kulibob

Mam froniusa 3,7. Przez ścianę na której wisi nie słyszalny. W pomieszczaniu w którym wisi słyszalny przy pełnej mocy ale nie jakoś specjalnie. Na moje jest ok.

Zato Volt ofgridowy buczy jak diabli  :smile:

----------


## Stanowska

Mój Sofar Solar 6.6 ktl‑x przy panelach 7,14kW przedwczoraj, czyli w najcieplejszym dniu w maju, osiągał 55-57*C, a panele na dachu też coś koło tego.
Zauważyłam, że im większe napięcie podaje do sieci, tym większa temp. pracy falownika, nawet w chłodniejsze dni i przy różnej produkcji prądu też zachodzi taka zależność.
U mnie napięcie podawane waha się w granicach 241-246V i w uproszczeniu można przyjąć, że 1Volt odpowiada 1*C nagrzania falownika, zaczynając od 52*C., bo taka temperaturę osiąga nominalnie.

----------


## _Grisza_

> mam Froniusa 6kW i ni ejest głośny. Może tylko wyższe mocowo modele tak mają?


Mój Fronius Symo 10.0-3-m, zamontowany jest w garażu. Po wejściu do domu w wiatrołapie z którego mam drzwi do garażu falownik jest słyszalny już przy mocy ok. 5kW. Przy temperaturze w garażu ok. 15C wentylator pracuje na ok. 40% (taką wartość można odczytać z menu falownika).
Przy pracy na poziomie 8-9kW wentylator rozkręca się do 55%.

Wg mnie montowanie takiej turbiny w falowniku za prawie 10 tys. zł to jest nie porozumienie.

----------


## Stanowska

Ciekawe, co się będzie działo, kiedy rozkręci się do 99,9%?  :jaw drop: 
Odleci wraz z falownikiem?  :Confused:   :wink:

----------


## _Grisza_

> Ciekawe, co się będzie działo, kiedy rozkręci się do 99,9%? 
> Odleci wraz z falownikiem?


Nie odleci bo waży 35kg, ale pracuje głośno jak odkurzacz. 
Tutaj masz TEST w którym wentylator kręci się na 100%.

----------


## Stanowska

Oj, taki żarcik... :wink:

----------


## _Grisza_

> Oj, taki żarcik...


Wiem wiem, ogólnie nie znalazłem identycznego wentylatora na stronie producenta, ale patrząc na podobne obstawiam, że przy 100% rozkręca się do prędkości 5000-5500 obr./min.
A Wszyscy Ci to tak bezpardonowo opluwają chińskie falowniki niechaj zerkną gdzie produkowane są bebechy austriackiego falownika  :wink:

----------


## Stanowska

Razem z panelami do Wiednia przypłynął. A nie... czekaj... w Wiedniu nie ma portu! Barkami Dunajem go jakoś przepchnęli  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

Może da się go zastąpić zamiennikiem o tym samym CFM, a mniejszą ilością dB?

----------


## _Grisza_

> Może da się go zastąpić zamiennikiem o tym samym CFM, a mniejszą ilością dB?


Aby uzyskać podobny CFM przy znośnych obrotach to trzeba by dać wentyla o większej średnicy, a nie marne 8 cm. Niestety Forniusy mają konstrukcję chłodzenia typu Blower, trzeba sporo wiatru w tunelu aby skutecznie chłodzić niewielkich rozmiarów radiator. 

Chyba nie ma co kombinować, bo gwarancja ...
... a właśnie kwestia gwarancji we Froniusie to też "ciekawa" kwestia, pozwolę sobie kiedyś to opisać w oddzielnym wątku

----------


## mibas

> ... a właśnie kwestia gwarancji we Froniusie to też "ciekawa" kwestia, pozwolę sobie kiedyś to opisać w oddzielnym wątku


opisz proszę

----------


## cangi80

Mój to Solax 4kW , cała tylnia część to wielki radiator, przy maksymalnej mocy ledwie letni tak ok.  35 C.  Ciche stukanie przekażników przy załączeniu  i czasem gdy zwiększa moc wydaje dość  przyjemny dla ucha dźwięk.

----------


## pawelromanski85

zawsze możesz zamontować inwerter na zewnątrz budynku

----------


## jarekmaz

U mnie falownik Huawei klasa, w ogóle nie przeszkadza na codzień i jest też bardzo ładny w porównaniu do innych. Proponowali mi jeszcze Froniusa, też słyszałem, że jest bardzo dobry ale względy estetyczne wygrały

----------


## Stanowska

> Mój to Solax 4kW  [...] Ciche stukanie przekażników przy załączeniu  i czasem gdy zwiększa moc *wydaje dość  przyjemny dla ucha dźwięk.*


O kurcze! Ja wiem, ze tutaj jest wielu fanatyków, ale żeby aż tak?  :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## SNCF

czy falownik SolarEdge 15kW jest głośny, awaryjny?

----------


## tobiasz86

> czy falownik SolarEdge 15kW jest głośny, awaryjny?


A czy jesteś pewien, że chcesz solar edge. To specyficzne rozwiązanie dobre w przypadku gdzie mamy do czynienia z cieniem lub przy wielu płaszczyznach. Jeśli masz stosunkowo dobre warunki to rozważa inny falownik. Sam w sobie nie jest ani bardziej ani mniej awaryjny.

----------


## SNCF

> A czy jesteś pewien, że chcesz solar edge. To specyficzne rozwiązanie dobre w przypadku gdzie mamy do czynienia z cieniem lub przy wielu płaszczyznach. Jeśli masz stosunkowo dobre warunki to rozważa inny falownik. Sam w sobie nie jest ani bardziej ani mniej awaryjny.


Potrzebuje do instalacji 19kWp
PC w domu wiec zużywam ok 15MWh rocznie
dach niekorzystny nic na południe...
tylko wschód i zachód
w sumie będą 4 połacie,  3na wschód 1 na zachód

----------


## nelis

Szanowni Panowie!

szukam cichego inwertera... mój scenariusz wygląda tak:
mieszkam w kamienicy i jedyne miejsce gdzie mogę zamontować inwerter to przy skrzynce elektrycznej w przedpokoju przy samej sypialni.
słyszałem że inwertery buczą, hałasują wentylatorem albo piszczą...

1. w 99% czasu mój inwerter ma być używany jako UPS dla routera, modemu, kamery i paru drobnych urządzeń elektronicznych (w sumie na pewno <100W). przy normalnym napięciu z sieci ma być bezgłośny. Przez 99% czasu nie będę używał solarów.
2. w sytuacjach krótkiego braku prądu ma się przełączyć na akumulator, a w przypadku powrotu napięcia - ma doładować akumulator (rozumiem, że wtedy pewnie będzie hałas - i to jest okej)
3. w sytuacjach awaryjnych (inwazja zombie, walka o przetrwanie, braki wody i prądu) - wyciągnę z pawlacza składane solary off-grid, rozłożę na dachu no i wtedy będę wspomagał się nimi oraz akumulatorem - wtedy również dopuszczam hałas.

czy jesteście coś w stanie polecić?
będę bardzo zobowiązany (jestem zielony w temacie)
Serdeczne pozdro,
Rafał

----------


## miecio 301

> Szanowni Panowie!
> 
> szukam cichego inwertera... mój scenariusz wygląda tak:
> mieszkam w kamienicy i jedyne miejsce gdzie mogę zamontować inwerter to przy skrzynce elektrycznej w przedpokoju przy samej sypialni.
> słyszałem że inwertery buczą, hałasują wentylatorem albo piszczą...
> 
> 1. w 99% czasu mój inwerter ma być używany jako UPS dla routera, modemu, kamery i paru drobnych urządzeń elektronicznych (w sumie na pewno <100W). przy normalnym napięciu z sieci ma być bezgłośny. Przez 99% czasu nie będę używał solarów.
> 2. w sytuacjach krótkiego braku prądu ma się przełączyć na akumulator, a w przypadku powrotu napięcia - ma doładować akumulator (rozumiem, że wtedy pewnie będzie hałas - i to jest okej)
> 3. w sytuacjach awaryjnych (inwazja zombie, walka o przetrwanie, braki wody i prądu) - wyciągnę z pawlacza składane solary off-grid, rozłożę na dachu no i wtedy będę wspomagał się nimi oraz akumulatorem - wtedy również dopuszczam hałas.
> ...


To raczej potrzebujesz UPSa

----------


## nelis

> To raczej potrzebujesz UPSa


gdybym potrzebował UPS'a - to dawno kupiłbym go sam.
niestety raczej potrzebuję tego czego napisałem... stąd moje uprzejme pytania do ekspertów tu na grupie...
jeszcze raz: będę bardzo wdzięczny za podpowiedzi i rady...

----------


## CityMatic

U mnie pracują dwa :
Fronius - ten pracuje jak "wariat", duży komputer stacjonarny i wydostające się "piski" - napiszę szczerze - jest głośny - dobrze, że u mnie pracuje w garażu.
Drugi to SamilSolar - wagowo odpowiada wielkością tylnego radiatora duży radiator zapewnia idealne pasywne chłodzenie -  ten jest bezgłośny.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## nelis

> Na podstawie tego co napisałeś (odbiorniki potrzebujące 100W) UPS jest najrozsądniejszym rozwiązaniem.
> Aby ten UPS pracował dłużej przy braku sieci, podłącz do jego baterii ładowarkę MPPT (Victron robi bardzo dobre i bezgłośne) z kilkoma panelami PV.
> Wszystko będzie kosztowało mniej niż 2500 zl (razem z panelami).


bardzo Ci dziękuję za tę sugestię... czy możesz zasguerować UPS'a który pociągnie te 100W przez np. 12-18 godzin i będzie miał możliwość ingerencji w ładowanie baterii z zewn? i jakoś rozwiąże priorytet, czy ładować ją z sieci (gdy prąd wróci) czy z solarów? (nie znam się na tym, wiem, że inwerter to potrafi, a nie słyszałem o takim UPS).

----------


## nelis

> U mnie pracują dwa :
> Fronius - ten pracuje jak "wariat", duży komputer stacjonarny i wydostające się "piski" - napiszę szczerze - jest głośny - dobrze, że u mnie pracuje w garażu.
> Drugi to SamilSolar - wagowo odpowiada wielkością tylnego radiatora duży radiator zapewnia idealne pasywne chłodzenie -  ten jest bezgłośny.


dzięki za tą sugestię... jestem zielony w temacie... przejrzałem net... masz Samil SolarRiver czy SolarPower? jakiś konkretny model jest z tym pasywnym chłodzeniem? nie ma buczenia transformatora?
serdeczne pozdro!

----------


## stos

.

----------


## nelis

> Jeżeli chcesz coś gotowego i markowego poczytaj o produktach firmy Victron.
> Jednak oni są drodzy.
> Ja kiedyś zrobiłem to na zwykłym UPS-e firmy APC.
> ...


Dałeś mi MASĘ fajnych informacji - bardzo BARDZO Ci dziękuję.
Siadam do klikania, i pewnie będę klikał i uczył się przez weekend.
Raz jeszcze dzięki - wszystkiego dobrego dla Ciebie!
Rafał

----------


## nelis

> Ja kiedyś zrobiłem to na zwykłym UPS-e firmy APC.


myślę o tym, żeby kupić jakiś mały UPS, do którego potem podłączyłbym baterię...
myślałem o czymś takim.
czy wiesz może czy do niego da się podłączyć to MPPT a przez niego Solary? czy da się go rozbudować o baterię?
może polecisz jakiś inny, sprawdzony?




> Do tego akumulator podłączasz ładowarkę MPPT Smartsolar Victrona i masz prosty system ładowania akumulatora z sieci gdy ta jest, albo z Słońca gdy to świeci.
> Ładowarkę MPPT dobierasz do ilości posiadanych paneli i napięcia akumulatora.


Jest bardzo dużo modeli tego Victrona. Nie do końca rozumiem co powinienem wybrać...
Myślałem na początek o takich panelach
Ale w zasadzie wybrałem te przez rozmiar i możliwość złożenia i przechowywania w pawlaczu.
Fajne są też te rozwiązania te rozwiązania - ale chyba powinienem dobrać napięcie na baterii w UPS (każdy APC ma chyba 24V?) do napięcia jaki daje solar (12 albo 18-22V).
Trochę poległem tu.

Widzę, że robiłeś to sam i masz mega wiedzę, więc chciałem złożyć Ci propozycję/prośbę o profesjonalną porady... Będzie to dla mnie na pewno tańsze niż kupienie złego/niepasującego sprzętu... Ale nie masz włączonych wiadomości PRIV.

----------


## stos

.

----------

